# Ho vs. C'ho



## ItaloBrasiliano

Salve,

Vorrei sapere perché molte persone usano "c'ho", al posto di "ho".
Ad esempio: "C'ho fame", invece di "ho fame".
Esiste una regola? Quando usare "c'ho", "c'ha", ecc?

E è giusto scrivere "c'ho"?

Grazie Mille


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!

"C'ho" è colloquiale, più informale (non molto elegante).

Nello scritto usa sempre "ho".


----------



## Lello4ever

Non è un uso corretto, è dialettale. Il ci iniziale ha un valore rafforzativo.


----------



## giovannino

Sono d'accordo con Gabri. Lo definirei colloquiale, informale ma non dialettale:



> Col verbo _avere _si è sempre più diffusa nell'italiano parlato di ogni regione l'inclusione dell'elemento _ci_


(Luca Serianni)


----------



## Jacksunny

Mi unisco anch'io. Colloquiale, informale, non adatto assolutamente al linguaggio scritto.
Inoltre neanche tanto elegante, per cui da evitare anche parlando con gli amici.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Però va precisato che con un pronome oggetto diretto il _ci _davanti al verbo _avere_ è praticamente d'obbligo: tutti diciamo e scriviamo _ce l'ho_, nessuno dice o scrive _l'ho_ senza il _ci_. Se non mi sbaglio dovrebbe essere anche sancito ufficialmente dalle grammatiche.


----------



## bubu7

Va ulteriormente precisato che non si può scrivere in italiano _c'ho_ al posto di _ci ho_. La forma elisa non si potrebbe che pronunciare /'kO/ (_cane_ = /'kane/) e non /'tSO/ (_cena_ = /'tSena/).


----------



## Jacksunny

bubu7 said:


> Va ulteriormente precisato che non si può scrivere in italiano _c'ho_ al posto di _ci ho_. La forma elisa non si potrebbe che pronunciare /'kO/ (_cane_ = /'kane/) e non /'tSO/ (_cena_ = /'tSena/).


Grande bubu7, anch'io mi ricordavo una cosa simile, ma non ero sicuro. Allora ho guardato sul DeMauro online...

...e sotto il lemma _ci_ (la prima voce) ho trovato:
_3 CO pop., unito ad avere, con valore raff.: c’ho fame, che c’hai da dirmi?_

Quindi?


----------



## bubu7

Jacksunny said:


> Quindi?


 
Quindi, sei tu ad essere stato grande, Jack! 

Davo talmente per scontato la cosa che non avrei mai pensato che qualche vocabolario potesse accogliere codesta forma.

Intanto riporto una citazione del Serianni, accademico della Crusca e dei Lincei, dal glossario della sua grammatica, relativa a _ci ho freddo_:



> Si tratta di modi esclusivi della lingua parlata, che sarebbe difficile trasferire nello scritto non solo per ragioni stilistiche, ma anche per difficoltà grafiche. Come rendere l'elisione della vocale _i_ di _ci_ davanti al verbo _avere_? Non si può scrivere *_c'ho_ (che corrisponderebbe a una pronuncia ['kO]), e mantenendo intatta la particella si suggerirebbe una pronuncia inesistente: [tSi'a] invece di ['tSa].


E dal vocabolario _Sabatini-Coletti 2002_ (ricordo che Sabatini è presidente dell'Accademia della Crusca):



> L'uso di _ci_ con il verbo _avere_, con progressiva desemantizzazione, è di antica data [...] tuttavia trova resistenza nell'uso scritto anche per difficoltà grafiche (più diffusa, comunque, la grafia _ci_ _ho_ ecc., rispetto a _ci ò_ o a _c'ho_, decisamente inaccettabili).


Ma potrei facilmente moltiplicare gli esempi autorevoli.

Non mancherò comunque di segnalare la discutibile indicazione del De Mauro alla redazione del vocabolario.


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Salve,

Non aspettavo questa "conclusione" .
Vi ringrazio, ho imparato tantissimo.


----------



## Jacksunny

bubu7 said:


> Non mancherò comunque di segnalare la discutibile indicazione del De Mauro alla redazione del vocabolario.


Spettacolo 

In effetti è vero che la forma "ci ho" non rende bene l'espressione verbale, però almeno non è terribile da leggere come la forma "c'ho".

Vedi ItaloBrasiliano? Un altro motivo per non usare questa espressione


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Mannaggia.. non vedevo l'ora di chiamare i ragazzi a pranzo con un bel "c'ho fame ragazzi, andiamo a pranzo?" 


Grazie


----------



## sabrinita85

Hahahah, ma sì che puoi usarlo con loro... ma evita di dirlo e scriverlo in situazioni formali!


----------



## bubu7

Sull'argomento vi consiglio la lettura di questa discussione sul sito Cruscate.


----------



## rocamadour

bubu7 said:


> Sull'argomento vi consiglio la lettura di questa discussione sul sito Cruscate.



Grazie dell'interessante aggiornamento, bubu. 
E buon inizio settimana!


----------



## bubu7

Prego, cara *rocamadour*. 
Ricambio gli auguri.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Forse ancora più interessante il rimando al parere dell'Accademia.
*Qui*.
Saluti a voi.


----------



## bubu7

Angel.Aura said:


> Forse ancora più interessante il rimando al parere dell'Accademia.
> *Qui*.
> Saluti a voi.


Senza dubbio, cara *Angel*, ma era _compreso nel prezzo_ del mio rimando. 

Un caro saluto anche a te.


----------



## Youngfun

Io invece sono un caso particolare:
- in situazioni informali, uso la forma _c'ho_ nel parlato
- in situazioni formali, uso la forma _possiedo_

Per cui, per me è rarissimo usare la forma _ho_ , tranne che per i verbi al passato prossimo ovviamente


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Ma _possiedo_ non sempre può essere sinonimo di _ho_ o _ci ho/c'ho._

Esempio: _Ho fame_ ===> non può essere sostituito da _possiedo fame_

Quindi, nelle situazioni formali, dovresti usare HO.


----------



## Youngfun

leggi bene



Youngfun said:


> Per cui, per me è *rarissimo *usare la forma _ho_


quindi non ho detto che non lo uso mai hehe

e comunque nel tuo esempio, potrei dire sono affamato.


----------



## blebleble

Ciao a tutti!

So che questo thread è molto vecchio, ma oggi ho avuto lo stesso dubbio di Tim. Forse lo dubbio ci viene in mente perché al parlare, è quasi impossibile di non fare questa elusione (e tante altre!). Ho deciso di cercare la frase su Google è ho trovato questo thread (di solito quando ho una domanda, c'è qualcuno che l'ha avuta prima di me). Non avevo mai letto le regole, e quasi tutte mi sembrano molto naturali, ma c'è un caso che mi è venuto in mente mentre leggevo. Probabilmente è sbagliato, ma volevo sapere al meno se si usa. È possibile dire "c'ho"? Siccome sarebbe ci+ho, secondo le regole, non dovremmo farlo, ma l'ho sentito tantissime volte! Infatti, anche mi domando se ci vuole questa "c", perché di solito la frase ha senso senza di questa.

Tante grazie!!

Un altro povero straniero!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"Ho da fare, lasciami stare" --> "Possiedo da fare, lasciami stare". Come no.

GS

PS Rileggendo il thread e in particolare il post di Youngfun.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao bleble 


blebleble said:


> [...] È possibile dire "c'ho"? Siccome sarebbe ci+ho, secondo le regole, non dovremmo farlo, ma l'ho sentito tantissime volte![...]


No, non è possibile.
Si deve scrivere _ci ho_, anche se a pronunciarlo lo contrai dicendo _ciò_.
Riferimento.


----------

